# Adhesive for decorating bath bombs-suggestions?



## Teresa Curtis (May 11, 2018)

Hello Everyone!

I am trying to find a product that will allow me to secure soap dough to a bath bomb for decorating purposes. For example, "gluing" a soap dough flower to a bath bomb. Does anyone has suggestions on a product that is similar to a super strength glue that is safe for bath and kid use? I am currently using an edible adhesive but curious if there is a better product out there that would be more secure. 

Thanks for your help!

Teresa


----------



## lsg (May 11, 2018)

How about a little melted M&P?


----------



## Teresa Curtis (May 13, 2018)

lsg said:


> How about a little melted M&P?


Hi..thank you for the suggestion. At first I thought it may be too difficult to use M&P because I have a lot of little items to "glue" onto my bath bomb. But I bought some soap and tried it tonight and I think it may work. My only issue is having to work super fast on all my little pieces-parts in order to prevent having to keep reheating the soap. I am also trying to think through the best utensil to use to put the hot melted soap onto my pieces before securing them quickly to the bath bomb before the soap hardens. Work in progress! Thanks again!


----------



## BattleGnome (May 13, 2018)

Get a melting pot (like for wax or chocolate) to keep you soap warm or use a double boiler. That way you don’t have to worry as much


----------



## Teresa Curtis (May 14, 2018)

Great idea! Thank you!


----------



## Teresa Curtis (May 23, 2018)

Unfortunately the M&P suggestion isn't working but I appreciate the advice. If anyone else has any other suggestions I would greatly appreciate it. I'm now looking into homemade non toxic glues that may be super strong enough to work. Thanks!


----------



## dixiedragon (May 25, 2018)

I am wondering if it might be easier to use something, like a pin, that you can drive through the decorative piece into the bathbomb itself? I just don't think a bathbomb is going to lend itself to glue, when you consider that they contain oil and are relatively fragile. If I make a dish that requires a toothpick to hold it together in the oven, I replace that with an uncooked spaghetti noodle. by the time the dish is cooked, so is the spaghetti noodle, so no risk of biting a toothpick. Is there something you could drive into a bathbomb like a toothpick or pin, but that would dissolve in water?


----------



## BrewerGeorge (May 25, 2018)

Mechanical connection.  Make your decorations in a dumbell shape and embed them when you form the bath bombs.


----------



## Teresa Curtis (May 31, 2018)

Hi dixiedragon--thank you for your suggestion. I've been trying to brainstorm ways to try and apply this technique to my bombs. I actually tried a spaghetti noodle and connected it to the soap dough and bomb as soon as they came out of the mold and I think that may work to help keep all my pieces and parts together. I haven't figured out a similar item/ingredient that could do the same thing yet.....but I feel  if there are some small pieces of these dried noodles in the tub during the bath, they will get soft and go down the drain so it may not be an issue. A kid may not even notice with all the other fizz and foam going on. I did find a company online who makes cornstarch tooth picks. so I may give that a try as well. Ideally maybe figure out a way to make them myself. Thanks again for the suggestion. 

BrewerGeorge--thank you also for your suggestion. I did try laying the pieces in the mold prior to making the bombs with a dumbell shape and it somewhat worked. My issue seems to be that some parts get embedded into the bombs too much with the pressure applied when shaping the bomb and sometimes move around, so it is a bit hit or miss how they each turn out. I appreciate the thought!


----------



## Paul Kimberlin (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi there, i'm new to this forum, I have only just started making bath bombs with a bit of success. I have managed to print onto rice paper, cut out the small picture and adhere it to bath bombs, mainly flat surfaces so far using simply flour glue. A mix of flour and just a tiny bit of water. Its a thick paste and i just smear it onto the surface of the bath bomb and apply the picture. it dried quickly without activating the ingredients too.. I hope this helps others.

Make sure its like a thick paste.. If i use the ball moulds, i will try put the paste on the back of the picture first and lay the mixture into it.. leaving it for half hour before removing. It may conform to the shape of the mould then too.


----------



## Relle (Dec 12, 2018)

Welcome Paul , I'm not sure Teresa will see this, she hasn't been in here for a while. As you are new, would you like to Introduce yourself in the Intro thread.


----------



## bleachy (Jan 12, 2020)

I use a little corn syrup


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 13, 2020)

bleachy said:


> I use a little corn syrup



The OP hasn't been here since 2018.  Welcome to the forum.  Please go to the introduction forum and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------

